# Full day walking



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2019)

A full day of walking along the coast. Started in sunshine, hail when we stopped for lunch then we dried out again as we descended.
Happy with levels, allowing for a lunch bump and hail storm interrupting insulin delivery.
Very much enjoyed a 'free' apple during the afternoon. Although I no longer inject as I have a pump, I still like not having to have a bolus sometimes.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 18, 2019)

Looks very nice on the photo.  Good control as well - I'd be more than happy with that.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 18, 2019)

Good nos SB. well done.


----------

